# Just processed my first color negs



## nealjpage (Oct 14, 2007)

I bought an Arista C-41 kit from Freestyle a while back and finally got around to trying it.  Results aren't too bad, except I mis-measured the amount of chemicals I added for each bath.  Or, in other words, I only poured enough in my tank to immerse half of my film.    Sometimes I swear I'm missing a chromosome.  I'll post results as soon as they've dried.


----------



## doobs (Oct 14, 2007)

How's it work? Was it basically the same as developing b+w film? I'd love to learn, I've got tons of color rolls sitting here waiting to be developed.


----------



## nealjpage (Oct 14, 2007)

It wasn't too hard--I set the bottles of chemicals in a hot-water bath for about a half hour or so to bring them up to 102 degrees.  I also soaked the film and tank in hot water to bring that up, too.  And while I was agitating, the tank was placed in a bucket of water that was at 102 deg.  Not too hard at all, esp with those 3 bath kits.  Probably not the highest quality, but I haven't looked at 'em too closely yet.


----------



## nealjpage (Oct 14, 2007)

Well, this is what happened:

Cross-processed Agfachrome RSX 50.

1.







2.






3.


----------

